# Float Tube or Kayak



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rather new to creek/small river fishing. Looking for any advice on what is a better option for SW/Central Ohio rivers/streams. It looks like float tubes are a lot less expensive but I really don't know anything about the pros and cons vs. a basic kayak or canoe. Any help/tips/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Float tubes aren't made for flowing water. In fact, they could be dangerous if they deflated. The best you could do is paddle around in a pool a bit or float along with some gentle current. I tried going up against some gentle current once, and it was very good exercise.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Kayak, hands down. More storage options, easier mobility on a river. Safer.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Float tube is a no no on moving water, plus it would be flat in no time, you can get into a kayak for$300, best investment you'll ever make, bad news is you'll end up with a livery in your back yard in a decade

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Kayak


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I had a float tube. Very little mobility and could not see target areas due to angle. Also, didn't feel really safe in it. 
Bought a kayak and have never looked back.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

By the way, if you're going to small creeks and streams, you will want to pick up some waders for less than $100 somewhere. You don't want to take a kayak into a small stream, you'll just be frustrated and getting out a lot.


----------



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks all the responses...looks like a yak is the way to go.


----------



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> By the way, if you're going to small creeks and streams, you will want to pick up some waders for less than $100 somewhere. You don't want to take a kayak into a small stream, you'll just be frustrated and getting out a lot.


Is there any benefit wearing waders as opposed to a good(old) pair of shoes and some old shorts? Prob my inexperience, but I've always had that fear of suddenly walking into a deep pool and having the water rush in.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Let me run and get my pop corn and beer!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Most of us only use waders in early spring and late fall

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldnt even bother with waders this time of year. Small creeks tends to be more shallow and a float tube is definitely not good in it and depending depth and flow a kayak may be good or bad to. Float tube do have their purposes tho but generally in small ponds, I got me lightweight Ultimate 9.5 for that since I would rather stay dry and get around easier with a paddle then kicking around.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> Most of us only use waders in early spring and late fall
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1 Its mostly about temperature. You're not gonna want to step into many creeks in March, April, or even May without them. You'll get pretty cold, pretty quickly.  I also like a barrier between me and whatever is in the water.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Clark43130 said:


> Is there any benefit wearing waders as opposed to a good(old) pair of shoes and some old shorts? Prob my inexperience, but I've always had that fear of suddenly walking into a deep pool and having the water rush in.


Wet wade it man unless your fishing early or late in the year nothing feels better then beating the summer heat then a cool river and some fishing.. (well maybr a few colds ones in the a.c. but that's besides the point). As for float tube or yak I'd go yak but small streams may be a hassle depending on average depth and you could probably cover more ground on feet..dragging bottom constant is a real thorn in the side and slows ur fishing down to much.... 
Side note to any float tubers tho how easy are these to navigate in/fish from? I'm talking for small lake/pond fishing. .. debating on Inexpensive one for the days I get off work and don't have the time to run home for my yak.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> I also like a barrier between me and whatever is in the water.


Jeez Not like we have those little fish that swim up your dinky when u pee, ya wimp!  Lol...well I guess craw could do a number on the danglies but if your given a craw a chance to snap ya then you either deserve it or ur one blessed fella

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Jeez Not like we have those little fish that swim up your dinky when u pee, ya wimp!  Lol...well I guess craw could do a number on the danglies but if your given a craw a chance to snap ya then you either deserve it or ur one blessed fella
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL that would suck! Well last time I was out I saw a 4ft snake which was cool, but i'm not a snake guy. So yeah, I wear the waders most of the time. Plus, the river I wade (Auglaize) is pretty nasty in some spots that I wade.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

With this heat water temps are will be higher so targeting deep pools whether a particular creek does have or not. If it does then I dont mind pulling my yak to get to them so you can fish them cause they tends to be very difficult to fish. This is the case often in southern ohio streams.

I start wet wading when water temps in upper 40's and if its warm out.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> LOL that would suck! Well last time I was out I saw a 4ft snake which was cool, but i'm not a snake guy. So yeah, I wear the waders most of the time. Plus, the river I wade (Auglaize) is pretty nasty in some spots that I wade.


Fair enough lol my buddy got chased by a snake one and I had one that got rather curious with my kayak and wanted to come aboard. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

If I can find the picture I took of it i'll post it. I was pretty darn close to it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Here it is. Not sure what kind it is though. But after I walked past that I was like, well ill wear the ol' waders from now on!


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like a rat snake. Really populous in Ohio. Not poisonous.


----------

